# Buon Compleanno Winnie!



## Elisa68

Ti auguro un felicissimo compleanno!!!

Per te!


----------



## ElaineG

Buon compleanno ad uno dei grandi!

This is how I imagine your birthday party:

http://www.cardmine.co.uk/list25/a250484.jpg


----------



## la reine victoria

Happy Birthday Winnie!​ 
Have a good day.​ 


View attachment 2697​ 



La Reine V​


----------



## winnie

Elisa: grazie per il pensiero e la bellissima immagine (mi fa venire i brividi... e non a causa della neve...)

Elaine: many thank you to you for your kindness. The picture is not so far from reality (though my white beard is not so long )

la reine victoria: I like to thank her Majesty for the very lovely kittens


----------



## Saoul

Tante Angurie, Winnie!


----------



## lsp

Someone with a better voice than mine wants to sing the Happy Birthday song to you.... ENJOY!!


----------



## winnie

Saoul: non è che posso avere dei meloni (lo so... mi allargo un po' troppo ma... è la mia festa!)

lsp: you never heard mine! many thanks from the bottom of my heart


----------



## Saoul

Puoi avere ciò che preferisci... meloni, cocomeri, angurie... insomma, per dinci, è il tuo compleanno o no? 
E allora diamo spazio alle cucurbitacee!


----------



## Eugin

Winnie!! Complimenti per il tuo compleanno!!!  

*Tanti auguri a te,*
*tanti auguri a te,*
*tanti auguri, caro winnie,*
*tanti auguri a te.*


E adesso nella mia lingua:

*Que los cumplas feliz,*
*que los cumplas feliz,*
*que los cumplas, querido winnie,*
*que los cumplas feliz!!*

Tante grazie per il tuo aiuto quando io sono stata nella bella Italia!! Tu sei stato molto gentile con me!!  
E scuza i miei errori...
Un felice giorno per te!!!

*Cari saluti!! *


----------



## Mei

Feliz cumplaños Winnie!!!! 

Mei


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Winnie... Sei "the Pooh"??? *
*Non lo credo Io je je je je, *
*ma non è importante perche *
*s**ei un altro amico felino je je je *
*Tante auguri!!!*
*A b b r a c c i !!! *​


----------



## winnie

Eugin: ti ringrazio! E' bello avere tue notizie, peccato che non ci incrociamo quasi mai nei forums.

Mai: gracias por vuestra palabras (I'm sorry I can't speak Spanish)

Tigger: sebbene felino a volte sono un piccolo orso. Grazie a te per gli auguri.


----------



## shamblesuk

Tanti auguri anche a te, Winnie. Ma ci sono quanti anni di differenza tra noi? Mmmm, vediamo un po'....


----------



## winnie

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Tanti auguri anche a te, Winnie. Ma ci sono quanti anni di differenza tra noi? Mmmm, vediamo un po'....


 
Too many Lee, too many


----------



## TrentinaNE

*Buon compleanno, winnie!*

*Elisabetta*


----------



## winnie

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> *Buon compleanno, winnie!*
> 
> *Elisabetta*


 
Grazie, Elisabetta!


----------



## moodywop

Auguri di tutto cuore, Winnie! 

Buon Compleanno e "cient' i chisti juorn"

Here's a card for you!


----------



## Eugin

Have you realized, *moodywop* and *winnie* that, right now, you have the exact number of posts (*1931*)??

What a coincidence!!!

good luck, then!! Play the lottery with that number!!!


----------



## Idioteque

OOOOPS...  Spero sia rimasta una fetta di torta (o di melone! ) per me...
Benché la festa sia quasi finita...

*Tanti auguri a te
Tanti auguri a te
Tanti auguri oh winnie
Tanti auguri a te!*

Spero che pensare al tempo che passa non ti abbia ridotto così!  
Ma no, questo ciccione è bianco... non ha la stoffa!  Eccoti più nero e cattivo che mai! 

Laura la "gattara"


----------



## DesertCat

Buon compleanno, Winnie.


----------



## winnie

moodywop said:
			
		

> Auguri di tutto cuore, Winnie!
> 
> Buon Compleanno e "cient' i chisti juorn"
> 
> Here's a card for you!


 
Chilla era pruopr 'na bellezza! (spero di non aver scritto uno sproposito!!).
Grazie infinite, Carlo.

Idioteque: del melone sono rimasti solo i semi mi spiace per te . Grazie per i cadeaux!

Desert Cat: Grazie a te per il pensiero. (La frase di Leonardo è bellissima)


----------



## emma1968

Forse sono un pò in ritardo, ma voglio ugualmente farti  i miei  più sinceri  
AUGURI DI BUON COMPLEANNO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDT

Augurissimi Winnie!
Sono ancora in tempo per festeggiare? Sono sempre di corsa, di recente sono arrivato tardi a un sacco di feste  

DDT  (l'uomo in puntuale ritardo)


----------



## winnie

Emma & DDT, fra ritardatari ci comprendiamo bene no? 

Grazie di cuore.


----------



## Alfry

No, dico... Possibile che io sia sempre in ritardissimooooo..
Tanti augiri Win


----------



## winnie

Alfry said:
			
		

> No, dico... Possibile che io sia sempre in ritardissimooooo..
> Tanti augiri Win


 
Di solito capita a me....
Grazie per gli *augiri*


----------

